# The Official Meowsticism Thread



## James_ (Nov 20, 2019)

Hello, and welcome to the official Meowsticism thread, where we worship the Pokémon Meowstic for some godforsaken reason.

We serve drinks here too.
Containing real Meowstic blood.
Don't ask where I got the blood from.


If you don't like Meowstic, then just fucking leave. The door's over there.


Side note: Skiddos and Wooloos are somewhat welcome here too

Edit (13/02/2020) - How the hell did we get 1k views?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 20, 2019)

Screw Meowsticism lets all worship this little fella.


----------



## x65943 (Nov 21, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Screw Meowsticism lets all worship this little fella.
> 
> View attachment 187364


3/5 for effort

He looks too much like Stalin


----------



## James_ (Nov 21, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Screw Meowsticism lets all worship this little fella.
> 
> View attachment 187364


Let's not.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)

Woffle Woof Woff.


----------



## James_ (Nov 21, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Woffle Woof Woff.
> 
> View attachment 187394


You're into Flofflewoffleism aren't you


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)

James_ said:


> You're into Flofflewoffleism aren't you


You can not resist....it is like a "Drug"....


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2019)

x65943 said:


> 3/5 for effort
> 
> He looks too much like Stalin


Ok how is this one then?


----------



## James_ (Nov 21, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> You can not resist....it is like a "Drug"....


You can die from drugs, you know that right?


AmandaRose said:


> Ok how is this one then?
> 
> View attachment 187429


Just get out if you aren't going to worship Meowstic


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2019)

James_ said:


> You can die from drugs, you know that right?
> 
> Just get out if you aren't going to worship Meowstic


----------



## plasturion (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## James_ (Nov 21, 2019)

plasturion said:


>





AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 187447


This is Meowsticism, not Communism, damn it


----------



## plasturion (Nov 21, 2019)

Ok


----------



## James_ (Nov 21, 2019)

plasturion said:


> Ok


Close enough


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 22, 2019)

Definetely a Leader.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Definetely a Leader.....
> 
> View attachment 187591


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 22, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 187592


I see,we have the same "Sources" for Meow Leaders.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 22, 2019)

Here's another fascist dictator cat.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 22, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Here's another fascist dictator cat.
> 
> View attachment 187593




Scary....


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Scary....


A few people who I won't name from the world news forum will not like that one


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 22, 2019)

Greetings from Elba...


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 22, 2019)

Benito Mussolini cat


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 23, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Benito Mussolini cat
> 
> View attachment 187600


A nice kitty....


From Cuba with Love....


----------



## IncredulousP (Nov 23, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Benito Mussolini cat
> 
> View attachment 187600


Benito Meowsolini


----------



## James_ (Nov 23, 2019)

Guys, we're supposed to worship the Pokemon Meowstic, not post cat pics lmfao


----------



## grey72 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## James_ (Nov 23, 2019)

grey72 said:


> View attachment 187622


I guess Espurr is allowed since Meowstic is the evolution of Espurr

So Meowstic is god and Espurr is Jesus now


----------



## IncredulousP (Nov 23, 2019)

James_ said:


> Espurr is Jesus now


Sooo we can kill him?


----------



## grey72 (Nov 23, 2019)

James_ said:


> I guess Espurr is allowed since Meowstic is the evolution of Espurr
> 
> So Meowstic is god and Espurr is Jesus now


You chose the wrong God fool


----------



## James_ (Nov 23, 2019)

grey72 said:


> You chose the wrong God fool


Just go make Espurrism by yourself smh

or we could worship 2 gods at once 



IncredulousP said:


> Sooo we can kill him?


Nah he's too cute to be killed.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm a cat


----------



## James_ (Dec 1, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I'm a cat


Same here


----------



## grey72 (Dec 1, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I'm a cat


I'm a better cat


----------



## James_ (Dec 1, 2019)

grey72 said:


> I'm a better cat


Oh really?


----------



## IncredulousP (Dec 1, 2019)

grey72 said:


> I'm a better cat


No you're nyat.


----------



## Deleted-447617 (Dec 27, 2019)

This is Just so James Underated Cattism Treat


----------



## James_ (Dec 31, 2019)

SwitchGlitch said:


> This is Just so James Underated Cattism Treat


the actual fuck did you just say


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Feb 9, 2020)




----------

